# Defining "sharp"



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

From http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBul...some-advice-long-21285/index4.html#post290288



Joby Becker said:


> I do not like the definition in that text that is given to sharpness, otherwise it is a good read...sharpness in my mind has nothing to do with fear or nerves. but that is just me...



Something I had some issues with, too, but I figure it's verbiage. "Sharp" seems to be one of those words that have as many definitions as there are people saying the word. As Joby says, it's probably just me .... or maybe "sharp" is one of those descriptions that would benefit from a discussion in its own thread.

Is this definition of "sharpness" from Dr. Radcliffe Robins one that others agree with?

QUOTE:_
A dog with a sharp temperament reacts (immediately) to individual environmental stimuli without thought. The dog does not consider consequences. It may jump sideways and run far away if startled by a slamming door, very reluctant to return, if at all. The sharp dog recovers, but slowly. The sharp dog may fearfully bark forever at the play of shadow across a doorway, or the light pattering of a small branch on the roof. If the stimulus is innocent and continuous, the sharp dog does not settle down and accept its innocence. It continues to react without thought. It will not investigate. _ 

(Excerpted from http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f30/fear-issues-need-some-advice-long-21285/index3.html ... post # 29.)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

This is how I view it for the most part..In terms of a dog that does not have nerve or fear issues...I get the term sharp and see how it is used, but do not think all dogs that are "sharp" and nervy or fearful.

I have owned sharp dogs that were neither. I look at as a dog that reacts in an aggressive, forward violent manner without warning...Bite first ask questions later. No real warnings, no barks, no growls if an opportunity to bite is there... just a strong forward attempt to bite. I can also buy into the "threshold" implications to a point, because the sharp dogs I have had, were also socially aggressive, and would bite someone with little provocation. 

example...Guy sleeping in my car, open door, dog jumps in car and attacks the guy...


Armin Winkler terms translated from Helmut Raiser...

_*Sharpness*
Sharpness is probably the most incorrectly used term in English dog terminology. I may be wrong here, but I thought the word sharpness was a translation of the German term "Schärfe." But the use of the term sharpness is very much a contradiction of the German term. *In every conversation I have, people use sharpness synonymous with spooky or jumpy or nervy. But the word "Schärfe" in German texts is actually defined as being synonymous with aggression. So there certainly is a great discrepancy between the uses of the word.*

The type of aggression that is talked about when the term sharpness is used seems to vary depending on the designed use of the dog. For example, in big game hunting dogs and terriers it refers particularly to the intensity and attitude with which these hunting dogs kill their respective prey. It is not prey drive as such; it is the actual killing response that is assessed. I have heard the term "gameness" used in the US in a similar context. For the large game hunting dogs the word used is "Wildschärfe," which translates as game sharpness. This assessment is made best when observing how the dog deals with wild boars. Because of the "bringing down" requirement in this type of hunting many of the dogs of these breeds use physical dominance techniques.

For terriers the term is "Raubzeugschärfe," which translates as small predator sharpness. Terriers are used to hunt and kill small predators such as martens, foxes, badgers, etc. It is no easy feat to kill these predators without suffering injury. So a particularly fast and furious shaking technique is very common, as is a chomping bite behavior. These types of sharpness categorize the dog's prey drive.

Now to the term that we should be most interested in for our service dogs. The term used here is "Mannschärfe," which translates into man sharpness. *The definition of this quality states the following. The quality in the dog that leads him to actively confront any apparent, feigned, or actual threat from a person in a hostile manner.* If I were to use terminology I have already discussed in this article I would say that sharpness could be equated to showing an active defense reaction to a real or perceived threat.

*I did a fair bit of research and could not find anything written that stated that this quality has to come together with a low stimulation threshold for threat. So in fact how easily a dog is triggered does not seem to be a factor by definition. But to be fair, when I was growing up, the dogs we called sharp were the ones that would become very aggressive without much provocation. One thing that I never thought of when I used the term sharp was spooking away. In the old East German Koerung system, sharpness was rated from 0-5 with 5 being the most desirable. So when did sharpness become a bad thing? I don't know. I don't think it is a bad thing.*_


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow. Good volley!


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

> _*Sharpness*
> Sharpness is probably the most incorrectly used term in English dog terminology. I may be wrong here, but I thought the word sharpness was a translation of the German term "Schärfe." But the use of the term sharpness is very much a contradiction of the German term. *In every conversation I have, people use sharpness synonymous with spooky or jumpy or nervy. But the word "Schärfe" in German texts is actually defined as being synonymous with aggression. So there certainly is a great discrepancy between the uses of the word.*_


Absolutely correct, Joby. It does come from the German word Schaerfe and it has nothing to do with weak nerved, spooked or jumpy dogs. I think a lot of people mistake it over fear aggression? 




> _*I was growing up, the dogs we called sharp were the ones that would become very aggressive without much provocation. *_


Same here. That is exactly what we used the term for too.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

worded incorrectly above..

the part in italics is the article quote, the top little part is my own input...


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I too would say sharp is a dog quick to bite.

I've never used it to describe a fearful dog. For the fearful dog I'd say nervy, pos, or fearbiter, space-sensitve, nervous depending on it's fearful reaction to "life".

However, I do think many people use sharp as meaning fearful, because I've stopped telling visitors _"hey, don't go up to that kennel. The dog is sharp"_. People will say _"oh, he's afraid..that's okay...dogs trust me"_ Now I say "get near enough and he'll put you in the hospital". People seem to "get that".


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Now I say "get near enough and he'll put you in the hospital". People seem to "get that".


that is a winner right there...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> Absolutely correct, Joby. It does come from the German word Schaerfe and it has nothing to do with weak nerved, spooked or jumpy dogs. I think a lot of people mistake it over fear aggression?


I think in SCH circles and possibly working dogs...that may be correct...

It is used to describe strictly pet type dogs as well, by people that have zero experience in any working dogs..

I think for most people it does have to do with weak nerved, spooky, or jumpy dogs...

I dont view it that way, not sure if I would say it is CORRECT, or that the word has nothing do do with anything, according to someone else...I just say this is how I personally view it...

here is how Ed Frawley views a sharp dog, it is how he and many others view it...are they wrong? who knows...just not how I view the term personally...I had a dog ..he was sharp, and had a low threshold for aggression....he did not have weak nerves, he was very territorial, socially aggressive, and in my opinion (and others) was a very tough dog.. which seems to contradict Ed's defintion...to say who is correct? who knows...


From Ed Frawley...

_A "SHARP DOG" is a dog that is very quick to bark at someone. An example of this is a dog that hits the fence and acts like he wants to kill you when you walk by his kennel. I don't mean that every dog that barks at you when you walk by a kennel is sharp. The sharp ones are those that charge the fence, they probably get the hair up on their back and they probably are showing a lot of teeth in the form of a snarl. A sharp dog is not a tough dog. The fact is that sharp dogs have weak nerves and are usually not tough. In its worse form a fear biter would be called a sharp dog._


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ed's definition is the one I have read and heard most often .... kind of between Robins and Winkler (but closer to Robins).

Seems more of a terminology difference than anything else, as you say. "Wrong" or "right" ... or just different definitions?

Interesting.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

google search:

Sharp Dog

and see what comes up...the majority of people view it differently than me and Debbie do...but most of the people defining it, are talking about pet type dogs, not working type dogs..


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I too would say sharp is a dog quick to bite.
> 
> I've never used it to describe a fearful dog. For the fearful dog I'd say nervy, pos, or fearbiter, space-sensitve, nervous depending on it's fearful reaction to "life".
> 
> I don't care what the provocation. Debbie is right IMHO, a sharp dog will bite with little provocation. Why is irrelevant and can be for many reasons. What determines if they are sharp is the fact that they will bite you in a heartbeat.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"A dog with a sharp temperament reacts (immediately) to individual environmental stimuli without thought."_


So this part of the Robins definition would still stand, even if the fearful, weak-nerved, or spooky parts were withdrawn?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I too think a sharp dog will bite with non or very little stimulation. This dog wants to fight and is not fearful.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I still agree more with Raiser's view,...It could mean a violent forward reaction...full blown aggression...regardless of thresholds.. that it does not have to mean a low threshold dog, but that is how it mostly is viewed, I can accept that...



now we can move on to* sharp/shy*...LOL


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _"A dog with a sharp temperament reacts (immediately) to individual environmental stimuli without thought."_
> 
> 
> So this part of the Robins definition would still stand, even if the fearful, weak-nerved, or spooky parts were withdrawn?


How would one know if it was reacting w/o thought?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> google search:
> 
> Sharp Dog
> 
> and see what comes up...the majority of people view it differently than me and Debbie do...but most of the people defining it, are talking about pet type dogs, not working type dogs..


That's why I've basically stopped using the term. I don't use the term "prey drive" much either when talking to the public or pet public. They think a dog has high prey drive when it wants to chase/kill cats, squirrels, etc. ](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have seen the term "flammable" used, I take that to mean sharp, in the way I view it...reacting with full violence..a put you in the hospital type dog.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Debbie Skinner said:


> How would one know if it was reacting w/o thought?


 
Well, I had an American Bulldog come in for training who was described as 'Dog Aggressive.'

There is a smallish GSD statue in the corner of the training studio, about 10 feet from the entrance. 

As soon as the dog, Hercules, walked in, he instantaneously attacked the statue. He didn't even check to make sure that the thing was alive. Herc saw the shape of another dog, and aggressively attacked with all he had. He cut up his mouth pretty good. I think we can safely assume that he did not 'think' about what he was doing. The dog was purely reactionary. And that equals 'Sharp' in my book.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Debbie Skinner said:


> They think a dog has high prey drive when it wants to chase/kill cats, squirrels, etc. ](*,)


Ohhhh, that's a fun one. Why isn't that prey-drive?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have seen many dogs that would bite in a heartbeat with no warning. I have also seen many that will growl and bite. Growling indicating a dog that is weaker. They both still bit with little provocation and, to me, they are both sharp, but neither showed prior aggression to recipient of the bite. Not necessarily are either aggressive. but, they are sharp. The problem I see, is that then sharp has to be defined further as to why they are sharp. There could be a thousand different reasons from fear to just enjoying seeing the reaction they created.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Well, I had an American Bulldog come in for training who was described as 'Dog Aggressive.'
> 
> There is a smallish GSD statue in the corner of the training studio, about 10 feet from the entrance.
> 
> As soon as the dog, Hercules, walked in, he instantaneously attacked the statue. He didn't even check to make sure that the thing was alive. Herc saw the shape of another dog, and aggressively attacked with all he had. He cut up his mouth pretty good. I think we can safely assume that he did not 'think' about what he was doing. The dog was purely reactionary. And that equals 'Sharp' in my book.


Maybe he needs his eyes checked? :-D Did he do it more than once?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Ohhhh, that's a fun one. Why isn't that prey-drive?


Lisa, I guess it is just not the definition I'm used too. :-D When I'm looking to see if rescue mals have hunt drive for detection work..well, we don't have any cat detection positions! :-D


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

No, interestingly enough.  But he did try it with a different stuffed dog that I planted in the middle of the room before he came in for another lesson.

In Herc's case, I think he was so practiced at attacking other dogs, that he didn't think about it anymore, he just went.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I had a big fila here that I was exporting "Red Sonya" and she would attack the tree in her kennel if a "stranger" (anyone but me) was near that side of her fenced area. I think she was thinking..thinking how she wanted to bite the person and took it out on the tree. I think most would not like a dog with this train of thought of course.

My old malinois female "Orly" if tied to a tree or metal light pole would start biting it if there was bitework going on nearby. I wish I had a camera the day a trainer was trying to get a showline gsd to bite w/o success and Orly wrapped her legs around the pole and was trying to bite the pole. Of course I went and got her and put her in a sit next to me. She almost girdled one of my pepper trees (1st and last time I tied her to one). But, that's just transference as she wanted to bite (fill her mouth)so biting the closest thing. She was safe for the handler.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I had a big fila here that I was exporting "Red Sonya" and she would attack the tree in her kennel if a "stranger" (anyone but me) was near that side of her fenced area. I think she was thinking..thinking how she wanted to bite the person and took it out on the tree. I think most would not like a dog with this train of thought of course.
> 
> My old malinois female "Orly" if tied to a tree or metal light pole would start biting it if there was bitework going on nearby. I wish I had a camera the day a trainer was trying to get a showline gsd to bite w/o success and Orly wrapped her legs around the pole and was trying to bite the pole. Of course I went and got her and put her in a sit next to me. She almost girdled one of my pepper trees (1st and last time I tied her to one). But, that's just transference as she wanted to bite (fill her mouth)so biting the closest thing. She was safe for the handler.


I saw similar traits in some fila...not even regarding people....lol weird..

they would also attack things in the house that were moved, like funriture...or new in some cases...like a new shovel in the garage...


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I saw similar traits in some fila...not even regarding people....lol weird..
> 
> they would also attack things in the house that were moved, like funriture...or new in some cases...like a new shovel in the garage...


Exactly! That reminds me of the male fila pup I had here (again to export to France). I had him in the house and he was about 3mos old. I was watching a Cup video from France (FR Finals) and the pup tried to attack the tv. That was in the 90s when tvs were big and setting on stands. That puppy was pretty cool as they trained him in French Ring and he would do a face attack and defense of handler. Of course he couldn't be trialed as filas are not on the FR eligibility list. Now I think they are labeled "dangerous" dogs and can't be bred in France.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Exactly! That reminds me of the male fila pup I had here (again to export to France). I had him in the house and he was about 3mos old. I was watching a Cup video from France (FR Finals) and the pup tried to attack the tv. That was in the 90s when tvs were big and setting on stands. That puppy was pretty cool as they trained him in French Ring and he would do a face attack and defense of handler. Of course he couldn't be trialed as filas are not on the FR eligibility list. Now I think they are labeled "dangerous" dogs and can't be bred in France.


I would say the Fila (i know it will be argued here) in MY experience is a unique breed for sure, one of the few in my opinion, as a breed goes...and I dont normally base a dog on breed...

I have seen a very high degree of social aggression in them, pretty consistently, if bred for the OJERIZA tempermant...(social aggression and sharp)


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I too think a sharp dog will bite with non or very little stimulation. This dog wants to fight and is not fearful.


I would agree w/Jerry with some exception. First it is a active dog vs. reactive. But the levels of sharpness comes into play. Example I was at Frankfort airport waiting for our ride when a fellow unloading his car started yelling at his wife (imagine that;-) my bitch just lit up, the difference is she was responding to aggression & would have bit him had he aggressed(?) more. Of course I praised her as his eyes were like saucers, but the wife was smiling\\/ Yes I consider her sharpe definitely not fearful. Just my two cents....


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd define it same as Don - quick to bite for whatever reason- but will nail you in a heartbeat


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

when talking working dogs my description of sharp would be. A dog that will bite with little to no provocation. If the dog does it out of fear then we have always called them sharp/shy. 

With that said I have no use for a sharp dog whatsoever.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _"A dog with a sharp temperament reacts (immediately) to individual environmental stimuli without thought."_
> 
> 
> So this part of the Robins definition would still stand, even if the fearful, weak-nerved, or spooky parts were withdrawn?


I have heard "sharp shy" to describe those that are fearful and just "sharp" to describe the above (reactive and with little to no provocation). The dog I described in my response to David earlier had a different quality about his reaction however. It was like what you seen when a dog is tagging a possum or something that is not openly forward to get it to react and engage. It was very different from your standard sharp type reaction. Tail up, wagging, head high, bold posture, almost welcoming.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> There could be a thousand different reasons from fear to just enjoying seeing the reaction they created.


Yes, this is exactly what that dog I was describing did. In a group of 5 he wouldn't just bite every one of them. He'd engage with one of them, make eye contact and do things that would encourage you to think he was socially engaging. And he was, but only to bite you.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

I definite 'sharpness' as the point where a dog loses it's balance, or head if you will, to whatever drives it, be it territory, defense or prey. It sends them over the edge where nothing else matters.

I think with most reasonablely sound dogs that edge is something of a moveble point, and dependent on the handler. Other dogs it seems to be a fixed limit the handler needs to be always alert to and aware of. The rest are just a plain waste of space because one never knows whats coming.

But just like people, all dogs have their sharp edge they'll fall off of. Shrug, some dogs will react this way some will react that way for good, bad or indifferent (depending on your point of view), but they all have an edge.
Dogs though are (in theory), way more predictable then people.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Steve Estrada said:


> I would agree w/Jerry with some exception. First it is a active dog vs. reactive. But the levels of sharpness comes into play. Example I was at Frankfort airport waiting for our ride when a fellow unloading his car started yelling at his wife (imagine that;-) my bitch just lit up, the difference is she was responding to aggression & would have bit him had he aggressed(?) more. Of course I praised her as his eyes were like saucers, but the wife was smiling\\/ Yes I consider her sharpe definitely not fearful. Just my two cents....


active = ????? to you?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

IME, "sharpness" is a degree of reactivity. a threshold: different dogs have different degrees of reactivity to stimuli. 

a sharp dog does react quickly, and that reaction can range from the "Hercules" example (no threshold, not good) to a dog that alerts to subtle stimuli, but doesn't "lose their mind" about it.

then there's the animal that doesn't pay attention/or pays little attention to ANY changes in environment/stimuli. that animal's threshold is so high you can't apply "sharp" to it in any way shape or form (assuming it's not dead, lol).

MY bottom line: i like a dog that's "sharp" to a degree--but a low/no threshold dog is a POS. i WANT my dogs to pay attention to what's going on around us, let me know if something is out of the ordinary--that's why they have ears/noses/night vision, and that's what i depend on out here. 

i DO NOT want a dog that goes off at the slightest change like when the geese/whooping cranes migrate, or a combine comes up the road vs. a tractor vs. huge sprayer--but i want them to let me know if someone is walking down the road, stops their vehicle near/next to my property, etc. 

hope it makes sense


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> active = ????? to you?


Active in the sense as that is who she is not necessary needs to be aroused. Hope that makes more sense. Maybe another thread LOL! Darn semantics. Maybe there should be a dog term dictionary, but as was pointed out the word scharfe in German varies in English. I do like Raisers definition.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

When I read old dog books I think they mean sharpness differently than most people do today. When they say sharp they are talking about the dog's overall demeanor. They are saying that the dog is keen, aware, alert. The opposite of dull. And I think that this is what most breed standards are saying when they mention sharpness. Just a thought.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Another thing it actually means is when a dog was "made sharp". Meaning he was trained to the point where the dog would go after anything and everything without hesitation. Thats the one that don't know the word "out" and would go for the kill.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Sandra King said:


> Another thing it actually means is when a dog was "made sharp". Meaning he was trained to the point where the dog would go after anything and everything without hesitation. Thats the one that don't know the word "out" and would go for the kill.


 
kill? describe kill, I don't understand?


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Sharpness is equall to aggresion in the definition used long time in selectiontests and korungs in sweden, so probably the same here as the germans mean. A medium level of sharpness is rated ideal in the korung, so sharpness is not to be confused/related with a weak dog. So you can say defencedrive and sharpness is related, a dog that is threathen and shows a strong desire to defend himself will most likely have a degree of sharpness/agression/anger in his behaviour. 

A very sharp dog will of course more easily become aggresive if he percevies a threath, just like a dog with very high prey has low treshold for activating his preydrive. So often there is a relation betwen sharpness and how easy a dog feels a threath, a dog that is very confident often takes more to feel a threath and activating his agresion, but there are also dogs with pretty high sharpness that also are confident and courageous in different situations, so a sharp dog isn´t always a "fear-biter". It´s probably more common with less courageous dogs that also lacks sharpness, than a dog with good sharpness that also is very bold and confident. Some also thinks it´s better with a dog for handler protection that is a bit less courageous and stable in his nerves, compared to a dog that is so stable and confident that he reacts to a threath a bit to late and may becomes a bit dull and slow.

Temperament is the same as how quickly a dog reacts and adapts to his environment, a dog with lively temperament is quick to react and notice for example a surprising sound, a more dull dog is slower and less lively in his reactions.

Hardness is how the dogs stores unpleasnt things, physcial or mental, in his memory. A harder dog quickly forgets something that scares him or hurt him, a dog that longer remembers even less "traumatic" experiences is more soft. A soft dog may for example hesitate to do bitework in certain environments becuase he has previously experienced a traumatic experience in a dark tunnel for example, so he connects a dark tunnel with the traumatic experience.

These definitions, in a nutshell, is how the korungs and selectiontest in sweden describes sharpness,temperament and hardness, may not mean the same in other european countries, hence the confusion. When some people say a sharp dog they seems to describe a certain type of dog, and not what the term sharpness means.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Sharp = to me, quick on the uptake, and is not a derogatory or negative term. It means quick assertive reaction both physically and mentally. I apply this term to dogs, horses and people, it all means the same and has nothing to do with weakness of nerve.

As I have a lot more experience working horses than dogs, the assertion part perhaps has greater emphasis. The term reactive can have nerve connotations, but as we are talking about terms, reactive is a different one.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sharp to me means volatile, in a word. This can either be like the dog really loves a fight (I think this is pretty rare) or as the dog is insecure and puts up a show (much, much more common). I cannot personally have a really sharp dog. They can be a huge pain in the butt if you want to actually bring your dog places, which I do.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so is there a consensus on "sharp" ???

nice topic connie at least there's not a lot of hating going on, and it's interesting to see the various definitions of the word in this (working dog) context.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Sharp to me means volatile, in a word. This can either be like the dog really loves a fight (I think this is pretty rare) or as the dog is insecure and puts up a show (much, much more common). I cannot personally have a really sharp dog. They can be a huge pain in the butt if you want to actually bring your dog places, which I do.


Volatile. That sounds good. Especially because it doesn't attempt to explain "why" the volatility. 

Interesting thread!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Sharp to me means volatile, in a word.



Descriptive. Concise. I like it. I can follow that word a lot of different directions in my head, and all turn out right for a sharp (to me) dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> Descriptive. Concise. I like it. I can follow that word a lot of different directions in my head, and all turn out right for a sharp (to me) dog.


I agree. Even in a mood to nitpick, the word worked and so I couldn't. :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

flammable?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I agree. Even in a mood to nitpick, the word worked and so I couldn't. :lol:


Why can't I be in that mood too? Did you guys share the same Kool-Aid or something? I suppose I just feel like the big pitcher guy who crashes through the wall shouting "Oh Yeah!"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Why can't I be in that mood too? Did you guys share the same Kool-Aid or something? I suppose I just feel like the big pitcher guy who crashes through the wall shouting "Oh Yeah!"


:lol: :lol:

Yeah, that guy! He guest-stars on "Family Guy." :lol:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Why can't I be in that mood too? Did you guys share the same Kool-Aid or something? I suppose I just feel like the big pitcher guy who crashes through the wall shouting "Oh Yeah!"


Randy "THE MACHO MAN" Savage and the Koolaid guy. Were they ever seen together? Not to nit pick or anything....I think they are as similar as Michael and Janet....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> Randy "THE MACHO MAN" Savage and the Koolaid guy. Were they ever seen together? Not to nit pick or anything....I think they are as similar as Michael and Janet....


Janets nipples were better, I saw at that superbowl...


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Janets nipples were better, I saw at that superbowl...



Try to keep on topic. At least Randy and the Kool Aid guy were "sharp"...lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am done with "sharp" 
apparently it means low/no threshold, weaker dogs that bite..


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> flammable?


I was actually going to post earlier that I liked your previous definition of flammable. But I didn't think it quite covered the fear based side. Like both a woman who freaks out for some relatively small reason and takes a bunch of pills and a psychopath guy who seeks out fights at a bar just for the sake of it are both volatile, but probably only the guy is flammable. I think the sharp term covers both the insecure version is much more common than the other version. Basically someone who goes off the deep end quickly. JMHO.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> Randy "THE MACHO MAN" Savage and the Koolaid guy. Were they ever seen together?


I have no idea who that is.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I have no idea who that is.



:-o:-o:-o Why that...that's not merican to say that! :grin: :wink:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I have no idea who that is.




Mary mother of all that's holy......Get on the net and research some. Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> Mary mother of all that's holy......Get on the net and research some. Oh yeah!!!


I might. If I was connected to the internet. :-$


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o:-o:-o Why that...that's not merican to say that! :grin: :wink:


Thanks Sir. I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o:-o:-o Why that...that's not merican to say that! :grin: :wink:


SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM...

OHHHH YEAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RIP Randy...
http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/05/20/a-farewell-to-randy-macho-man-savage


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I might. If I was connected to the internet. :-$



Holy crap put tin foil in your hat. WDF can hear what you are thinking!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> Holy crap put tin foil in your hat. WDF can hear what you are thinking!!!



:lol:

Let's all get some foil in our hats. In a foil-in-hats kind of night.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> :lol:
> 
> Let's all get some foil in our hats. In a foil-in-hats kind of night.



I used to view you all as remote aquaintances that i had seen make a post or two. now I just don't know....

RIP Randy Savage


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> Holy crap put tin foil in your hat. WDF can hear what you are thinking!!!


Well thank God for that. I really wasn't sure how all this stuff kept appearing on my screen. Strangest thing really.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Thanks Sir. I appreciate the compliment.


Actually I'd rather watch cartoons then pro wrestling. :-o :-# Now I dun it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Actually I'd rather watch cartoons then pro wrestling. :-o :-# Now I dun it! :lol: :lol:


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7vj5v_gross-ren-and-stimpy-moment_fun


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well thank God for that. I really wasn't sure how all this stuff kept appearing on my screen. Strangest thing really.




OK. Thanks for throwing fuel on my nuclear paranoia.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7vj5v_gross-ren-and-stimpy-moment_fun



You gotta remember I'm an old timer. Tom and Jerry will do just fine for me. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> OK. Thanks for throwing fuel on my nuclear paranoia.


No problem buddy. I aim to please \\/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

after my old apartment manager was sent off to the mental ward because he attempted to stab Junkyard Jimmie ( a tenant who broke both of his arms with a ball peen hammer during said incident)....we broke into his apartment..just to check it out....the entire place was coated in tin foil. and he had helmets made of tinfoil as well..it was quite disturbing..

note to self,,,,,if you own an apartment complex DO NOT appoint your son, who is clinically insane to manage your apartment buildings...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby, I am beginning to think these "other" people are really other versions of yourself. I've never met anyone with more bizarre statements of said to be real events. You can't count mine because I'll be the first to admit that I utter pure bullshit and nonsense when I get bored.  Or apparently too, when the moon is full. Oh YEAH!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

this guy was real as you or me...

I used to sprinkle baby powder in my apt, and would come home and find footprints in it..

it was a 20 unit buliding mostly old people in it that were scared of him..it was me and my neighbor, a layed off electrician and junyard Jimmie (the guys apartment was full of car parts...he had a great 55 chevy and a 32' ford roadster) that turned the tide...this guy would peek out his curtains anyone pulled in the lot and then come out and tell you to go in your apartment...I was a young guy 19-20....so it was entertaining...there were stickers everywhere dictating the "community guidelines". Several tenants caught the guy in thier apartments, one guy was asleep on the couch and awoke to "spanky" (as I called him) in his apartment, peeping at his wife in the shower...

We used to get drunk and fukk with him..the police were there almost weekly, not due to tenant on tenant BS, but "spanky" (apt. manager) on tenant issues...

one time we brought a TV outside and cooked out, for the superbowl, and he told us the rules say that tenants cannot congregate, that we had to go inside...

He got arrested once, becuase he tried to give me a 5 day notice once, at 6 am when I was leaving for Canada to fishing for a week, becuase they tried to break my lease, because they did not like me...I ripped it up in his face, he called the police, they told him to stay out of my apartment while I was gone, but he did not...

They were crazy landlords...they messed with the wrong guy..
I saw him pouring gasoline on the side of the building to kill ants, I called the authorities, they fined him 2,000...

I got shocked by an outlet in the building...called the authorities, and they made them bring the entire 20 unit complex up to code, GFCI in the kitchens and bathrooms...my layed off alcoholic neighbor who was a electrician, did it for free rent for me and him...

then I found out they blacktopped the lot, on the cities dime, one of the sons was a foreman on the street dept. of tinely park...and had a freind that lived down the road call because they did not have enough material to blacktop his driveway, cause the "ran out" they graveled it...

turns out he blacktopped the apt. parking lot on the side....they payed over 15,000 for that one...

that crazy son used to come out and threaten the tenants, he threatened me a few times...his nemesis was junkyard Jimmie though...

jimmy was under his dash working on his car and "spanky" came up to him and threatened to stab him...I was working as a manager of a Bank, right across the street and watched Jimmy chase him around the building with a hammer....the next day the guy had two casts on his arms, and Jimmie told me he broke both his arms....

about a week later, I awoke to screaming in the parking lot and went outside and saw Jimmie with a 357 magnum to Spanky's head...apparently he was threatening Jimmie and Jimmie had enough..

The police came...did not even ask Jimmie if he had a permit...they found out that my apartment manager was released from a mental institution into his father's care, and took him away....the father decided to give him an apartment and make him the complex manager...

it was a great time in my life, fukking with him an his dad and his brother...It cost them tons of money messing with me..

I left a 14 foot burmese python loose in my apartment that scared the shit out of them when they were in my apt illegally...I denied the whole thing, I changed my locks and they went bonkers...

After the cops took spanky away,,,me and Jimmie and my friends broke in his apt. to see it, and I can seriously say it was covered 100% in tin foil..

I was not surprised that they did not renew my lease,, but I was suprised that they gave me 100% of my deposit, plus interest, when my lease was up...

that was great time in my life,,never a dull moment....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jesus Joby, I don't even know what to say to all of that. But I wonder, do you think he was the sharp kind?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Jesus Joby, I don't even know what to say to all of that. But I wonder, do you think he was the sharp kind?


NO i do not...he was anything but sharp..

I know some stories of mine are under scrutiny...so check it out for yourself...

the address of the building was 6702 175th st. Tinley Park, IL..you can google map it, or better yet google earth it...the apt building is between St George Church, and a car lot...

I was the manager of the Drive up facitily of what was Heritage Bank at that time, it was since bought out...just to the south of the Apt...the drive into the bank is just to the west of the west building of the apt...

If you google map it you can see the 2 apt buildings, across from eachother, 2 buildings 10 units each, 5 on each floor, if you google earth it, you can see the drive-up bank just to the south of the parking lot...There was no car dealer there at the time, or a fence between the drive up bank and the apartment, I used to just walk 100 yrds to work, at the bank...
but I swear as god is my witness...one day while I was working, I looked out the window of the bank, towards my building, and I saw Junk yard Jimmy chasing "Spanky" around and around the East apt. building, with a ball peen hammer...the next day I saw Spanky with a cast on each arm...and about a week later...Spanky was carted off by the police and put in the nut-hut...leaving his apartment open for us to check out, and it was 100% covered in foil, with 2 foil helmets inside...no shit...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> you can google map it, or better yet google earth it...the apt building is between St George Church, and a car lot...


I will do no such thing. Ew and ick. [-X BTW who the hell is driving around and taking pics of neighborhoods anyway, and WHY for that matter??


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Everytime you tell those stories I think of StickDeath's "Greenville Cruise" . You moving yet ?!


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Debbie Skinner said:
> 
> 
> > I too would say sharp is a dog quick to bite.
> ...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Never a dull moment here in Tinley LOL, hell when you were here last month your buddy got arrested! And now there are more bars here. I was just over there at the bar Bailey's Saturday night. Would you believe I still feel hung over today?


Joby Becker said:


> NO i do not...he was anything but sharp..
> 
> I know some stories of mine are under scrutiny...so check it out for yourself...
> 
> ...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

As for sharp, I agree a sharp dog is quick tO bite like Debbie and Don said. I was told there are two kinds of sharp, the dog that bites and keeps biting till you back away (or whatever), and then the other kind, "sharp shy". The second bites and retreats. I believe the second is more likely to be seen more often in small to large breeds and hence the reason people connect sharpness more often to a fearful dog!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

boring now--since when is "sharp" about biting only?? but whatever...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> As for sharp, I agree a sharp dog is quick tO bite like Debbie and Don said. I was told there are two kinds of sharp, the dog that bites and keeps biting till you back away (or whatever), and then the other kind, "sharp shy". The second bites and retreats. I believe the second is more likely to be seen more often in small to large breeds and hence the reason people connect sharpness more often to a fearful dog!


This is how I've heard it used, and used myself, about 90% of the time. Once in awhile I run into someone who uses it to mean something else, usually reactive or intelligent, but most of the time it just means "quick to bite".


----------



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

My definition can be equated as follows:

IF: Dog + Pinch/Prong Collar + Handler giving correction = HOSPITAL FOR HANDLER

Then the dog is SHARP

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jehane Michael Le Grange said:


> My definition can be equated as follows:
> 
> IF: Dog + Pinch/Prong Collar + Handler giving correction = HOSPITAL FOR HANDLER
> 
> ...


You mean the pinch collar is sharp #-o and the dog got tired of the bs? :lol::lol:

That's the dog dominating the handler..I wouldn't call that sharp. Could be handler aggression..sure the dog aggressed on the handler, but I'd want to have more details before I'd label it handler aggression also. If it was a bad correction/unfair/harsh then I would say the dog was just given a hard correction to the handler if it's not a mauling. One bite from a strong dog could put one in the emergency room. A dog will not necessarily put up with all types of corrections all the time from humans. Some dogs should not be worked with a pinch collar and one should choose a different method.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sharp is nothing more then a dog that is quick to react with aggression. That can be out of fear, anger or just nucking futs.


----------

